# Reg Jump: Jump into the registry



## adi007 (Mar 16, 2008)

_Found an interesting registry path…. dunno how to remember this path for future use….. Well u can add the key path in the Favorites.But lets assume u reinstalled the Windows and now u need that registry path….What to do…?_

_ OR_​ _ In some article or tutorial it is specified to navigate to some reg path like HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder … and do something.. But ur bored or too lazy (like me) to manually navigate via regedit..?
_

_ OR_​ _ Want to jump directly to a specific registry path in one go?_

 The answer to all this is *REG JUMP* from Sysinternals (now a wholly owned subsidiary of Microsoft Corporation)

First download this freeware(40 KB) from *www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Miscellaneous/Regjump.mspx


Then Copy regjump.exe file to “\WINDOWS\system32\” folder
Ex: C:\WINDOWS\system32\

Now open command prompt or dos prompt, type regjump and press enter
u must get like this…

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6457/cmdwm1.jpg

But if u get like this
 *img205.imageshack.us/img205/721/errorbv8.jpg

That means that u have not copied the file correctly into “\WINDOWS\system32\” folder.Do it correctly

Now let us learn how to navigate…Before doing so there are some conventions used in regjump to represent the hives(simply main root of the reg path)..

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT--->HKCR*
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER--->HKCU
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE-->HKLM*
*HKEY_USERS--->HKU
HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG-->HKCC*

All other’s are same..i.e, if ur desired path is “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer”

Then u have to regard it as “HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer”

Hope u understood
Now type in cmd prompt


```
regjump HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer
```

and press enter.

Regedit will open and will jump automatically to the specified path…..

Now let’s create a batch file to do this….
Open notepad and type the following


```
regjump HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer
```

Save the file as “my key.bat” including quotes. Select any name but .bat is mandatory
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6691/saveasinregjumprd7.jpg

Now open the .bat file u created.. 
Regedit will open and will jump automatically to the specified path….. 

Like this u can make ur own batch files which will automatically open the required path in registry….

This tutorial is over but here are some points that I wish to share…


> *img120.imageshack.us/img120/1540/indepthry8.jpg​
> _Q: Why we have to copy regjump.exe to “\WINDOWS\system32\”?_
> A: good question. Let me explain it in my own words.
> Whenever u type any command in cmd prompt and press enter, if it’s not an inbuilt command (like dir, cls, cd etc, often called internal commands during dos times…), then it will search or find the command (mainly exe file) in some path and will execute it. By default it will do this for paths (u can add more path;go to next question to find how)
> ...


That’s it … 
Hope u liked the tutorial…Don’t forget to give me responses and feedbacks…

Source


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

But that Regjump .bat file isn't going to work in the computers which don't have Regjump. Microsoft should release it as an update so that every computer has it.

Thanx for the tutorial......


----------



## adi007 (Mar 16, 2008)

yup you are right...
regjump is required....it's just 40KB 
I just hope that they include it in the next service pack.....


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks a lot *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2008)

You're welcome...
BTW i am designing a softy which does it automatically...
all u have to do is run the softy..the softy runs in background...
just copy the regpath text....it will automatically navigate to the required reg path.... 
I need to obtain the permission from the regjump creator though...


----------



## casanova (Mar 17, 2008)

Good tut. Thanks.


----------



## anandk (Mar 17, 2008)

Really nice work there !


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^Thanks sir


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Find.
Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice tut, adi. Keep up the good work


----------

